# Aspen or Carefresh?



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

I have been using carefresh (or stuff like such as Boxo) for a long time, but I thought I would try out some aspen since it is cheaper and my boyfriend doesn't like the smell of Carefresh. I just bought a bag of aspen and it's in the freezer right now, but I'd like to know if there is any reason I should stick with the Carefresh. Is Aspen better/worse/the same for respiratory issues? I have a rat with a chronic uri so I want the least dusty stuff. I will only be using it in their littter boxes as I use fleece everywhere else. So any opinions?

Also, I always freeze the bedding before giving it to my rats, but I have never really known how long I should leave it in the freezer. I usually try to do 2 days. Is this enough to kill any parasites? Is just over night enough?

Thanks!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I use both Carefresh and aspen, and the only drawback to aspen I can think of is that it will stick in your fleece. I'm not sure on the freezing - I've heard 48 hours to be sure.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

24 hours at least for the freezer, but 48 ideally.

Like Carrie said, the aspen will stick to your fleece. Other than that, it's just personal preference.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok, thanks. I will give the aspen a try and see how we all like it. My rats are pretty neat with their litter so hopefully the fleece wont get too messy.


----------



## ElseB (Jul 23, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything about the rumor that Carefresh is contaminated? I read something about it having dioxin and other scary chemicals in it. I stopped using the stuff, it makes the cage smell way too much anyways.


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

You could use aspen pellets, that way it wont stick to your fleece... It's pretty absorbent and very low on dust! I'd recommend it to anyone, you could also use paper pellets or a cat litter type pellet, like yesterdays news or exquisicat.. Excuisicat is basically just a cheaper version of yesterdays news, actually. But I really wouldn't recommend either of the beddings you're looking at as both can prove to be dusty! The aspen pellets, you can get a 10 pound bag for $10, and the paper pellets, petco's brand you can get 10 pounds for $10 as well. As for the litters, yesterdays news comes in 30 pounds for about $20 and the excuisicat is 25 pounds for about $13.. These prices aren't exact but pretty close.... I'm not sure if it's any cheaper then the aspen but, like I said, pretty low on dust and high in absorbency. I'd give a try!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Another idea is those Kaytee Soft Granules, if you can get those in Canada. They won't stick to your fleece and I don't believe they're known to be dusty.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. But I've never seen those pellets where I live. I live in a small city in Canada. We don't even have a pet supply store anymore, just walmart which carries Critter Care (sorta like Carefresh) and a farmers supply store, which carries Aspen and Carefresh. I guess I could look into ordering online, but shipping anything here seems to be really expensive.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I use Purinas Yesterday's News. They are pellets made from compressed newsprint. It was recommended by my vet as it is over 99% dust free.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I used to use Critter Care, its the only thing they carry in the Walmart store here in Texas Besides Pine and cedar. I didn't like it, it was extremely dusty and one bag only lasted two cleanings at most. We then switched to Carefresh which, lasted longer, but was still the same thing. They are both extremely dusty and me and my rats were having issues with it. I would even have ashma attacks when cleaning their cage. I then switched to Aspen, which my rats were fine with, and it worked wonderful. We then added in Kaytee Clean and Comfy which my rats liked to play in. its last quite a while, takes a little over a month to go through for us. Now we're using a mixture of Kaytee Clean and Comfy with Yesterday's News in their litter box. I was kind of shocked cause I didn't like the idea of YN because it was a pelleted litter but my rats (and cat) love it, I guess they like the way it feels on their feet. and its dust free.
If you want a better Idea try Hemp bedding. it works just like Aspen. I was going to use it before my cat had bladder issues and we switched both to YN, but from what I've read it works just like Aspen. Not sure if it will stick to fleece though. you can also try some generic paper beddings and see if you can find any that you like. the Kaytee soft graduals are also suppose to be good as well.


----------

